# Brahms Piano Trio No. 1 in B major, Op. 8 part 1



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

*Melbourne Piano Trio
Ji Won Kim, violin
Chris Howlett, cello
Hoang Pham, piano

Recorded 24 November 2011 at the Australian National Academy of Music*

Very good and energic performance.

mvt 1


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

mvt 2 and 3


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

mvt 4


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

*Amazing performance of Brahms best chamber piece: Piano trio No.1. Munich Aritstrio in Radovljica (Slovenia) Concert, 16. february 2013; Matjaž Bogataj, violin; Maruša Bogataj, cello; Katharina Khodos, piano*

This is very good! Exelent presentation, and quite good sound. The violin is a bit dominating.


----------

